# Any recommendations on a good cam???



## misty'smom (May 4, 2014)

I'm not epecting any foals in my barn but still would like to be able to keep an eye on things out there. Many of you have cams that have great clear pictures!! Can anyone suggest which kinds/brands are the best??? My barn is not far from our house where we have our internet. In fact I can get a good connection at our pool which is about the same distance to our house.Any advice or suggestion??????


----------



## happy appy (May 4, 2014)

I went with a wide angle security cam system. It has 4 cams and a dvr. It can stream to the internet so that you can see over your cell phone. I really like this because I can stream to marestare or just for my personal viewing. I recommend getting on that you can see on your phone. We are glad that we did. We bought a CCTV home security Camera system. There are lots out there


----------

